# Sticky  Good Sellers - alphabetically as of 10/18/05



## BCR

Smtigger: great transaction. Timely delivery and fair price.


----------



## Kevin and Laura

majic99: not only did she send me the first two episodes of this season's Lost on dvd, she refused to take any money for them or for postage! Thanks!!


----------



## Nan

FLhomesteader, even though they had a hurricane that took the electricity out in her part of the country...she still sent my books and I got a GREAT deal! Thanks FLhomesteader!


----------



## katlupe

*pamintexas* excellent seller on ebay! Highly recommend shopping in her ebay store!


----------



## Caelma

CrazyLady's books look like they weren't even read.
Jst recieved them and I can hardly believe they are used.
All but one looks brand new and one is in excellent condition so almost like new. :goodjob: 

I was not expecting used books to be in this great of condition.
Thank you


----------



## copperhead51

I bought some guineas from Nehimama today. They are very pretty birds and the price was reasonable. It appears she takes very good care of her livestock.


----------



## mamabear

Mamajohnson is a sweetheart to barter with. :angel: I so enjoyed our exchange and making a new friend.
mamabear


----------



## Sher

Dale Anne~ She sent the books in a timely manner and they came in great shape. She was so very friendly...would deal with her again!


----------



## okieangel

I just purchased a wonderful Chipper/Shredder from Tango and she drove to meet me half way. It was a six hour trip for each of us (one way!) but well worth it.

Pat (okieangel) :goodjob:


----------



## njmama

Great book in good condition Fast ship!! Thanks!


----------



## cowboy joe

Sent the cash and a SASE for some stevia seeds what seemed like only yesterday. The seeds arrived as promised in about a week's time. Always a pleasure doing business on a hand shake...thanks Daryll!


----------



## Mrs_stuart

I did some bartering with Rick this past summer for Comfrey...
All went very well, he mailed quality product, wrapped nicely so they would not dry out and included instructions too. I highly recommend his comfrey.

Belinda


----------



## AngieM2

2/1/06
Rick - He's a reliable seller. The roots were well packaged and arrived in fine shape. He kept in touch until he knew I'd received the roots and I was satisfied with them. I'll be doing business with him again this coming spring.

this is from Fla Gal (had a problem posting it)


----------



## njmama

Received books as promised! Thanks!


----------



## dale anne

Great books and craft items.....good sellers/fast shipping/trust worthy folks\Mammabear
Smtigger
Birdiegirl...thanks ya'll...hope to do some biz again with ya'll...dale anne


----------



## sapphira

Daryl in FL, sent his stamps quickly and he got my book. Sapphira


----------



## sdg

Willow Girl. Have bought from her a couple times and have always recived what I was promised and quickly.


----------



## Fla Gal

I received a butter mold from *dale anne* and am very pleased both with the product and the manner in which she kept in touch to make sure the packaging and postage was ok with me. She's a very good seller and I wouldn't hesitate to do business with her in the future. Thanks dale anne!


----------



## ErinC

Traded for a great pair of boots from Mamabear - they are beautiful & came all polished. Mamabear is very kind & has the patience of a saint


----------



## mamabear

dale anne and Erin C are both sweethearts. It was fun bartering with them, but more fun to make new cyber-friends. :cute: 
mamabear


----------



## Ann Mary

Raindaze sent my pony pad to me very quickly! Thanks!


----------



## featherbottom

..


----------



## Red Devil TN

Coincidence? 

dbthomas - Got the books and mags today, all were in excellent, excellent condition. Better than I am used to getting for used books over the internet (and I have a big library now).


some ebay guy said:


> A++ Will do business again!


----------



## featherbottom

..


----------



## njmama

Excellent trade with dbthomas! My first trade in this forum and it went great! She packaged everything so nicely and great communication!

:banana02:


----------



## dunroven

Sher and her husband are wonderful people! We bought a little buckling from them yesterday. We are new to the goat world and Sher picked out a fabulous little buck (Curly) who is going to be the start of our herd. He is a boer/nubian cross and just a handsome little guy.

We were so pleased with the way they handled the sale for us. They even invited us in and had a pot of coffee waiting for us. And, she sent us a picture of curly before we got to see him in person!

Overall, I would say this was a very pleasant experience and I WILL definitely buy from Sher again, and would advise anyone looking for goats to check her out!

Thanks for everything Sher!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Fast shipping! Good book!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Fast shipping! Good book!


----------



## cowgrlup0001

rainedaze Wonderful to work with!! Great person and true to her word!! Thanks for everything Candy


----------



## rainedaze

I have so many that have been good sellers lately.

Opus - thanks for the great trade. I will get a lot of use out of those burlap sacks.

Rita - thanks for the fast shipping of the magazines. I will refer to them often.

cowgrlup0001 - thanks for the great chickens. I love the Seramas. They have great personalities, especially the white rooster.

Sher - thanks for goats. They are already a delight to see romping around playing with one another.

porboy298 - thanks for your quick payment for the books.

jacobs - thanks for holding the lambs for us. They are wonderful to see on our farm. I have been wanting them for over a year.

I am sure that there are more just can't think of them now. After looking at this I am thinking that I will need to take a rest from purchasing for awhile.

Thanks everyone, Heather


----------



## Terre d'Esprit

*Raindaze-* she has an AMAZING product!! Her goats milk soap is wonderful. I ordered before she made it, so it was a few weeks before I received it. She kept me updated every step of the way, and even sent me some decadent lotion. Thanks so much, and my dry skin thanks you too. : ) - T


----------



## marvella

not sure how to add to this list but...

i bought comfrey starts from rick last year. they came quickly and in good condition. should have bloom this year! good seller!!


----------



## Happyfarmwife

I would like to report Rick as a good seller. I bought comfrey roots from him and they arrived in excellent shape and also grew! Thanks a bunch. 

Happyfarmwife


----------



## dunroven

I need to add these 3 to my batch of good sellers!

Randy provided me with a surprise for my husband, blackberry plants and red raspberry plants. All arrived just as he said they would, they were nice healthy plants, and it was a very pleasant experience dealing with him. He has even followed up a few times after the same to see how things are going! 

Dale Anne - The bunny sheets she provided are excellent and a wonderful addition to my books! Again, she went the extra step and while my money was heading to her, she had already sent out the sheets. Great person to deal with!

Darryl with the stevia seeds - When I ordered and only 1 package arrived and I was a little worried, Darryl reassured me he had sent the second package. Sure enough, due to the post office being slow, the second package arrived a few days later and all was well. I have my stevia and will be enjoying that!

Thank you to all of you. Sorry I didn't get this posted earlier!


----------



## Bee_Rain

I have had such positive buying experience with the following sellers...

bonnie lass
ky hippie
rainedaze
dale anne
willow_girl
Merrique
Charleen
njmama
longshadowfarms


----------



## Meg Z

I recently bought wool from townmouse. Very prompt, and the wool was just as she described it. I'd deal with her again anytime!


I also bought sheep from doodles. Since she is two states away, and was selling her entire flock, I had her choose my sheep based on the criteria I gave her. One important consideration for me was temperament. I am now the proud owner of a small flock of Icelandic LAP sheep! I'm quite pleased!

Meg


----------



## njmama

Received book fast! Thank you!!


----------



## sullen

Another ditto for DBThomas....I am now in posession of a good copy of 1984, 57 yrs old. :dance:


----------



## Fla Gal

Tallpines is an excellent seller.

She's very good about keeping the lines of communication open and worked with me to give me the best shipping rate. This is the second time we've done business. She's very understanding and willing to work with people. Yummy maple syrup. Thanks tallpines!


----------



## jassytoo

smtigger---I got my onion starts VERY quickly, they were packaged well and in great shape. Much appreciated by me.


----------



## IDgoats

Sher.
I talked to her about goat she had listed, and instead of selling me hers/all trouble with shipping. told me about a goat 3hrs. from my home that will fit my needs. thanks so much for being a great person.


----------



## Sher

She was a great seller. Got her package and it was the best prepared, wrapped package. I just liked her ways..if ya know what I mean.

Thanks! .........Sher


----------



## njmama

Got my stevia seeds! Thanks!


----------



## dunroven

We just today got 70 rabbits from BBJrabbits. He met my husband with the load of them. He even put in 3 extra (just in case). Well, hubby got home with the rabbits and we only lost 1, so just want to say thanks! The rabbits look great! I will now be able to complete my sales and have extra rabbits for us. Appreciate the easy way this transaction was completed! Thanks BBJrabbits! I'd do business with you again! :goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob:


----------



## sparrowhill

AtHomeDaughter

Very pleased with book I ordered. Well packaged and arrived
promptly. I would definitely order from her again.


----------



## cpeyus

AtHomeDaughter

Got my books quickly & well packaged. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs_stuart

Randy is a great seller, 
The raspberries and blackberries arrived exactly when he said they would and in good condition. 

Belinda


----------



## celliott

deleted


----------



## AngieM2

a post for date purposes


----------



## tallpines

Angie----will you be updating the alphabetical list?
Would be nice if you'd do that every few months so we can just scan that one list and not need to read all the posts.

I've had good experiences with:

FlaGal
Moopups
BeesNBunnies
MamaJohnson


----------



## AngieM2

It may take the next couple of weeks due to having to drive to al to tx to al and all next weekend, but I'll see about doing it.

Angie


----------



## Meg Z

I thought I had already posted this, but I guess not! 
I bought some wool from BeesnBunnies. It came so fast and was so nice, I bought more! I'd deal with her anytime!
Meg


----------



## rainedaze

Inhisname - sent me some wonderful shoots off of her lilace trees, more healthy and better wrapped than the greenhouses, sent before I had even sent the money. Thank you Teri.

sidepasser - sent me iris corizones fast, wonderfully healthy, Thank you Cindy.


----------



## Fla Gal

raindaze - The goats milk lotion arrived quickly and was very well packaged. I wouldn't hesitate to deal with her again.

Rick - He packaged the comphrey roots very well and shipping was timely (moopups knew I was going to order them and as a gift to me, beat me to it). This is the second time I've gotten comphrey roots from Rick. If my chickens manage to break in (again) and kill this batch too, I'll order more roots from Rick next spring.  

JAS - It looks like the Jerusalem Artichokes 'just' came out of the ground and had been rinsed off and patted dry. Timely shipping. I wouldn't hesitate to deal with her again.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Skruzich is a great seller, I just received some lovely daylilies in the mail that were perfectly packaged, and he add sedum for free! Wonderful transaction.

Stacy


----------



## Irish Pixie

Mommagoose 99- 4 very nice, well grown turkey poults- great transaction

Sidepasser- wonderful iris- they are growing very very nicely.

Stacy


----------



## Sher

They are fantastic!! I bought four..two for gifts. She did such a wonderful job on them..they really went over big as gifts too!

The two she made for me..were more smock like. I have fibromyalgia and these aprons do not hurt your neck...cause they don't tie!! 

I have dealt with rainedaze more than once. I have never been disappointed and would highly recommend her and her products!! Thanks rainedaze!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinC

I just finished a great swap with Charleen - she is a dear to work with, very patient and her soap not only does wonders for your skin, but it smells incredibly delicious too. I get hungry whenever I wash my hands now...


----------



## eulabes

I'm delighted with my bunnies, and Valorie's communications were very pleasant. They went above and beyond by delivering! 

Thank you for everything! :bouncy: 

~Heather


----------



## straight shot

Just wanted to give a BIG KUDOS to dbarjminis Jenny has a very neat, clean place. Her animals are well taken care of and are very Happy and Healthy!! If you buy a animal from her you are getting top notch critters, well worth the money!  

Thanks again Jenny


----------



## Tango

smtigger!  Incredibly low price on what looks like a brand new gas brooder heating element and charged only actual postage for shipping. Shipped sameday she received my money order too :baby04: Thanks!


----------



## HappyYooper

For a pleasant sale! Fast shipping too! Now to find a place for all these plants!
Thanks again!
Paula


----------



## HappyYooper

Thank you for purchasing my plants! Fast pay..smooth transaction all the way!
Paula


----------



## dunroven

Thanks for the bunnies Sarah! I'm going to use that dutch doe. I have 2 bucks just waiting to meet someone! LOL The little splayed leg baby probably will be put down soon, and the rest will mix in for some good meat rabbits for our personal freezer. All are home safe and sound and we had a very good relationship with Sarah!

Thanks again!


----------



## Charleen

I'd like to compliment ErinC on her knitting craftsmanship (or is it craftswomanship?). We traded a pair of hand knitted socks for bars of handmade soap. Erin picked a beautiful color and pattern for my socks and I'd definately do another trade with her again.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fla Gal

Once again Rick has been outstanding to deal with. I received the fresh kefir grains really quick and they were well packaged. A two day trip in August and they arrived unharmed. Thanks Rick!


----------



## Fla Gal

The book is in very good condition, at a reasonable price. It was well packaged and arrived quickly. She's very good with communications. Thanks TnMtgirl!


----------



## AngieM2

Pony. 
She's was so kind and offered to share seeds without asking anything in return.

(I was asked to post this in good sellers, so figured here best as this is probably where everyone is really looking. - Angie)


----------



## Charleen

All of the above are simply dolls! They all promptly paid which is greatly appreciated.

And a special thanks to longhorngal for a wonderful bar of goat milk soap!

Thanks to all!


----------



## AngieM2

I just sent her some seeds, and she sent me a whole slew of seeds in exchange. Very thoughtful!!

From PONY

(via me - they had a good successful swap. - Angie)


----------



## lilmommajnn

I ordered some books from myheaven....they arrived pretty fast, packaged well, and charged actual shipping, with the option of mass media rates or UPS rates. She also notified me when they were shipped. I wouldn't hesitate to order from her again.
Jenni


----------



## Snowdancer

I had a barter with Bob Clark for nature craft materials from his farm and he sent it quickly, by Priority Mail and there was more than I expected to find in the box!

He's definitely a good seller!


----------



## MELOC

PAQUEBOT A+++

just wanted to give a good hollar out for paquebot for a walking onion sale. he shipped out the onions right away so i could plant them before it got late. way to go!


----------



## HappyYooper

Shipped out seeds pronto-ly    Thank you and my puddy cats will be happy! Paula


----------



## Sher

dbthomas....Wow..she shipped my books promptly and she had them packed so nicely. 

I am tickled with them..and very happy with Deb as a seller. Thanks again Deb!


----------



## Sher

Randy in missouri...Wow is all I can say. He had the nicest thornless black berry plants sent. He really did a great job in packaging them. I would buy plants from him again with no hesitation. 

Thank you Randy!!!!!!


----------



## StatHaldol

Randy in Missouri; great looking plants! Fast, safe shipping! Thanks!


----------



## mpillow

amwitched....somehow managed to get my needles delivered on Halloween...her broomstick is running well methinks   

Thanks amwitched!


----------



## HappyYooper

I had very good transactions with both of these people    
Thank you for purchasing my books!
Paula


----------



## MoonShine

Definitely had a good transaction with MountainMamma91. The books are amazing. Thanks again


----------



## Nan

LizinNH sold me some excellent fabric at a great price! She also delivered them to me very quickly! All were in great shape and just wonderful! THANKS Liz!


----------



## BamaSuzy

LonelyFarmGirl, (Amanda) is great to order from! I ordered two hardback books from her on herbs and gardening and she sent them right off and they got here in great condition! She seems like a great and sweet person as well! So I recommend her to everybody! thanks!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Jnap did a great job packaging my books! And they were better than I expected! Thanks Jesse!


----------



## Meg Z

Siryet! I bought a blown emu egg for an egg-decorating friend. It came rapidly and intact! Woohoo! Thanks Siryet!
Meg


----------



## njmama

Redbudlane,
Excellent transaction! Fast shipment & loads of help.


----------



## makeitdolou

Gerald was quick to answer emails and shipped promptly. I haven't gone through the lot of aprons yet, but have spotted a few lovely ones. I will deal with Gerald again.

Rosie


----------



## HonorSeed

Liz, Tricia and Wendy, thanks for the videos and dvds.


----------



## MamaCat

I want to give honor where it's due to Tioga12 (Annette). Her nice-smelling goatmilk soap bars were made with care and arrived safe and sound. 

MamaCat


----------



## makeitdolou

I just completed a sale with Kesoaps (Tracey) - she sent quality yarn and kept in touch via PMs with information. I plan to purchase more yarn from her in the future! Thanks, Tracey!
Rosie


----------



## Meg Z

I've made a couple purchases from Siryet, and he's great to work with. Prompt, considerate...just a nice guy. And his descriptions are accurate, too.
Meg


----------



## green5acres

Not only did she pay right away, but sent extra $ for postage. Good communication too. DEE


----------



## farmmaid

I just this past week had a transaction with green5acres. Received the package in perfect condition. She e-mailed me about a card not sent ( I would not have noticed). It arrived today, wonderful to do business with a responsible person...Joan


----------



## jill.costello

Sewing Nana ships fast AND takes PayPal! I'm very pleased.

-Jill


----------



## Charleen

You can depend on njmama for a good transaction!


----------



## tink67

I just completed a transaction with Kevin and Laura. The magazines are in wonderful condition and Laura is a fast shipper! :dance:


----------



## tink67

Ann Mary is also a great seller. Just bought a couple of books from her and she sent them right away. Very nice books!


----------



## nana-san

kevin and laura, good sellers, would do business with them again. Magazines in condition advertised.

Thank you


----------



## nana-san

helena-Hmixon, good seller as well. Would do business with again and magazines in condition as advertised.

thanks for the extra.

Mirna


----------



## MELOC

beaglady gets a big thumbs up for her surplus patchouli! a pleasure to deal with as always.


----------



## dale anne

jazzy,,,great books and movies...love doing biz with her...thanks gal...dale anne


----------



## mamajohnson

beaglady is great, and so is the patchouli !!!


----------



## mamajohnson

jill.costello & chickenmom are excellent traders, I am super thrilled with meeting them both and got the best end of the sale! (a _wonderful_ pair of goats!)


----------



## HappyYooper

And A+++ to her children for the great job they did gathering pinecones for me!!
Thank you again!
Paula


----------



## special-k

The soaps and candle from Wendy are the best. Fast delivery and priced very reasonable. DH loves the soaps.

The books from Rose2005 were also wonderful. Excellent condition and my mother is enjoying them.


----------



## NY Jewel

Kidsngarden a good seller! Arrived quickly and was very pleasant to deal with! Thanks again for the video's the grandkids are enjoying them!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Suitcase Sally is a great seller! Fast, secure delivery!


----------



## valmedo

Thequeenblessing
Great to do buisness with! Wonderful puppy!


----------



## Rockin'B

Kudos to Featherbottoms!!!

Great seller. Very, very fast shipping. I'd buy from her again with no reservations.


----------



## Charleen

Right back at ya *Rose2005*. Your prompt payment is great appreciated!


----------



## Charleen

Be confident when *tinknal* is buying from you. Thanks!


----------



## TNnative

Chicamarun (Dana) is a great seller. Books in great shape, nicely packed, and arrived quickly. Thanks Dana!


----------



## Nan

Smtigger has some wonderful fabric and sent it quickly!!! I can't wait to get this next shipment! She is nice and very organized!


----------



## tinknal

Charleen said:


> Be confident when *tinknal* is buying from you. Thanks!


Back atcha Charleen. Fast, and she sent extras. (did I just say Charleen is a fast woman????)


----------



## Charleen

tinknal said:


> Back atcha Charleen. Fast, and she sent extras. (did I just say Charleen is a fast woman????)


Oh, goodness, don't tell my mother!


----------



## mamajohnson

smtigger is an excellent seller! Fast delivery, great to work with, and awesome material!


----------



## GoatLove

MountainMamma91 is excellent, excellent, excellent! A+++++++ She makes beautiful bird suet. Thank you so much!


----------



## Nan

Smtigger IS a great seller! I agree with MamaJ! She is always quick to get the payment info to me and always returns emails and Pm's!!! Great to work with and a nice person! I can't wait to see the latest fabric that I bought from her! The last batch was terrific!


----------



## FalconDance

I imagine y'all already know this, but Tucker303 is a great seller! Easy to work with, patient when there's an unexpected snafu, and fast shipping. 

~Falcon


----------



## njmama

*morrowsmowers * 

Great deal on canning supplies!


----------



## Nan

Meloc! Great great GREAT soap! Nice guy that makes terrific smelling soap! The tangerine/lavender/patchouli is now my mostest favorite soap in the world! Packaged excellently and quickly delivered BOTH times I ordered from him! :dance:


----------



## chicamarun

TNnative and NY Jewel - both excellent buyers! Quick pay - one with PayPal and one with Money Order 

Appreciate it - I hope you both enjoy the books!


----------



## MWG

townmouse is a great seller. Fast shipping (1 week) great packaging and exactly what she said it was. A+


----------



## tucker303

MTDEB ----thanks for the fiber and the excellent freebies...and answering my questions, and...and....!


----------



## HappyYooper

Thank you again Hawkeye for buying my suet cakes! Fast payment and excellent communication! A big thanks to your feathered friends too!


----------



## HappyYooper

Your soaps are FABULOUS!!! I can't wait til I receive my next order!! Will definately come back for more!!


----------



## HappyYooper

sent me a whole bunch of containers in excellent excellent condition!! I will ship out some cakes to you tomorrow! Thank you!


----------



## HappyYooper

Gets another A+! Your order is on the way!! Thank you


----------



## sewing nana

Fast shipping. I look forward to reading the book. Thank you I would buy from you again.


----------



## fitwind

MELOC great seller wonderful soaps!!!!!!!! super fast delivery


----------



## firefly81

Lyceum- Great Seller!!!! Books Were In Great Condition And Arived Very Fast, Resonable Prices Too!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY

Babysteps - fast and safe shipping!


----------



## GoatLove

I just got the pine cone suet feeders! LOVE THEM!! Fast shipping too! Thank you so much :dance: A+++++++++++


----------



## sleeps723

bought me some baby chicks from ark this afternoon, very pleasent to deal with and pretty birds. i will be a repeat customer.


----------



## tink67

I just bought some books from Cindy in NY. She's a fantastic seller! The books arrived in record time and are in excellent condition!


----------



## HappyYooper

For another huge box pinecones! It's been great dealing with you


----------



## MERRYMEDIC

Manygoatsnmmore sent my books fast and was a pleasure to work with. She was very understanding about my delay in getting money order with my work schedule and all. Thanks again Mary.

Vikki


----------



## Aunt Elner

Manygoatsnmmore - Thanks for the great service! I received the Tightwad Gazettes that I ordered from you only a few days after I'd sent the money order; and the books were in excellent condition! Thanks for being such a great seller!


----------



## Rockin'B

I just received a book from manygoatsnmore and the transaction was very smooth. Communication was outstanding and I'd not hesitate to buy from again!
Two thumbs up!


----------



## GoatLove

I just got my second shipment of soaps from MELOC and they are fabulous :dance: Great soap and fast shipping-Can't go wrong ordering from this man


----------



## dunroven

Tucker303 just made my anniversary great! I ordered iris from him for my husband for an anniversary present and they arrived 1 day after shipping, all in excellent condition, and my husband was just absolutely thrilled with them. He had no idea I was getting these and he was absolutely surprised! Thanks Tucker303! I appreciate you!


----------



## newatthis

mamajohnson is fun to work with. Multiple purchases and very friendly. She is a good buyer


----------



## newatthis

Ed norman is also very great to work with. payment came in timely manner just as I asked.
He is a good buyer


----------



## HappyYooper

Meloc, your soaps and service are excellent! Thank you again


----------



## MELOC

i don't know if i skipped over a good buyer thread or if this is the right place to post to report excellent buyers...but here it is.

i think the following buyers deserve kudos for following through with a commitment and for prompt payment. i highly recommend the following buyers. (thanks to all of you)

mountianmamma91
goatlove
hollym
nan
birdiegirl
naturewoman


i am sure there are a few of you i have forgotten...i will get back with you. the above folks have been congenial, kind and appreciative customers, and they stand out in my mind.

thanks again!


----------



## #1 DogMom

Great transaction with Lyceum! I purchased 2 books and received them super fast. Thanks Carisa!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wonderful service, great year old thornless blackberry root stock.

Highly recommended.


----------



## mamajohnson

I have purchased from jazzy13 twice, with great results. 
prompt shipping, and very understanding of my senior moments. lol!


----------



## njmama

Great trade with MELOC!

Great sale to Cultural Infidel- SUPER fast payment!
More great buyers:
themamahen
ceresone


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Bought some seed corn from her and got it very quickly and am happy.


----------



## Bishoujo

Fabulous books, The Knott's book is a taste of home. I lived across the street fom knott's in Buena Park through part of Jr. High. Wow, talk about memories!

Thanks again!


----------



## firefly81

i bought 2 baby geese from Patches and they are healthy and wonderfull, and she gave me great directions to find her ( i get lost easy  )


----------



## Snowdancer

I ordered 15 blackberry plants and they arrived yesterday; well packaged, nice big plants/canes and they arrived by Priority Mail! :dance: 

I'll definitely do business with him in the future.
Thanks Randy! :goodjob:


----------



## Snowdancer

The dreaded double post.


----------



## dunroven

Just purchased a book from Bill. Wonderful seller! I received my book and such care was taken in packaging as I have never seen from another book shipper. I got his book You Can Farm by Joel Salatin. I am VERY anxious to get started! Thanks for a great sale Bill!

Valorie


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Very very pleased with sow purchased from RedHogs. Very nice person to deal with as well.


----------



## CulturalInfidel

A pleasure to do business with you all! Great sellers!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Iris transaction

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=180605

Beautiful rhizomes, FAST service! Great transaction!!!


----------



## seedspreader

Bought some two goats from Melissa and Andi.

Did it the old way... said we would buy them, sent a deposit and picked them up.

No contracts, no threats of lawsuits... just a good transaction with some sweet HT ladies!

(tell Mya we said HI!)


----------



## mamajohnson

Purchased a couple of goats from Hip shot hanna, went great!
One very smooth transaction, and I got 2 great goats!
worth the long drive, for sure.


----------



## prairiegirl

We are hooked on the goat milk soaps that TaterPa makes.
The quality is excellent. The service is nice and prompt.

prairiegirl


----------



## flowergurl

Traded plants with Njmama and the plants she sent were healthy well packed and looked beautiful.
Thanks!!


----------



## njmama

Great trades with:

cwgrl23
VALENT
flowergurl


----------



## menollyrj

Hatched chicks out of *manygoatsnmore*'s incubator! Very happy with sale; easy to work with and kept me informed of status every step of the way.

-Joy


----------



## mamabear

oberhaslikid is wonderful to do business with. The eggs I received were in great condition and more than expected. 
hugs,
mamabear


----------



## TC

manygoatsnmore......good seller! Bought a food saver from her.... very reasonably price, packaged very well, delivered quickly and is was almost brand new. I was surprised it was so new looking, for the price I gave for it. I was very pleased.


----------



## dunroven

Both very good sellers. Got the incubator and the rabbits. Appreciate your meeting us for both sales. Thanks everyone. We did lose a few rabbits on the way home from the heat, but most all are safe and sound and getting used to their new home.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cat

I have to add Wendy here, although I'm sure she's here somewhere already! Got a gorgeous cross-stitch from her, excellent craftsmanship, excellent packaging, and excellent communication.


----------



## Patches

Must add Orphy to the great sellers. Got my Angoras from her. We met halfway, everything was great, she was a delight. Looking forward to keeping in touch with her.


----------



## m39fan

We just picked up three Kinder goats from Gail and couldn't be happier! She was super friendly, more than willing to share her knowledge, was patient with the Kids (big ones, little ones and goats!) and the goats (and the rest of her crew) were obviously healthy and happy.

In short, this experience was what everyone would hope for when buying new "family members" from someone. Buy from & deal with Gail in full confidence. She's good people!

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## chicamarun

I just wish we had more time to visit! Excellent quality dog (being worked to guard chickens) and wonderful people to come out here.

Can't say enough good things!

See you next year :baby04:


----------



## trappmountain

I agree with Chicamarun. I bought her dogs sister from thequeensblessing. What nice people and great dogs. I am very pleased. I can't even begin to tell you how nice Dona and her husband are. It was wonderful doing business with her. I would do it again.


----------



## sleeps723

gotta add idee to the list, got some good honey frames and packed like ft knox


----------



## smtigger

KY Guest is a great buyer!!! She is very nice in the PM's and fast to pay! Thanks again.


----------



## Snowdancer

smtigger is a great seller. She was very nice in her messages and shipped the candlemaking supplies quickly and they arrived in great shape. :angel: 

I'll buy from her again.

Kathy


----------



## dunroven

All of these folks get my #1 rating! Ozark and her mother also helped me with a goat problem, for which I am very grateful! I will be purchasing from all of these folks if the opportunity presents and suggests everyone else would be glad to purchase from them as well!

Ozarks mother sells herbs, and one to keep on hand for goaties! Activated charcoal! It's in my medicine chest for the rest of my goat ownership life.

My colt is the most beautiful boy ever walked on hooves!

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## LittleRedHen

Wildfire_Jewels is a good seller. I did pick up but she advertised the turkeys well. Very pretty birds. I know she sells rabbits too so if any of you consider her rabbits, know that shes a good breeder there too! A+!! Oh and shes really nice too! lol


----------



## MELOC

this is a bit overdue, but i had a good deal with smtigger. i bought books and they came as promised with quick service. much appreciated.


----------



## 4sarge

*Great Sellers*

*morrowsmowers * sale

*smtigger* sale

*Reauxman * sale
*
AjaxLucy * - Barter

*Kim in Indiana*

I know that that I have bought from others :shrug: and all transactions were 1st rate :dance:


----------



## trappmountain

*Lunagardens*- Answered pm's quickley. nice healthy birds, friendly and knowledgeable. Nice family too!


----------



## CountryBlues

Mullerslanefarm...Cyndi... fast service...great seller...

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## HappyYooper

Nappy & GrannyG....thanks to both of you for the suet cake containers! Your cakes are on the way


----------



## nappy

MM91-

Received the suet cakes today. They look and smell much fresher than store bought. My birds and I thank you. And I'll keep saving those containers for you.

Nappy


----------



## HappyYooper

Charleen gets an A+++! Thank you for the containers & soap! Paula


----------



## squeezinby

Fellini123 Is a really good person to do bis with. Bookd were in great shape.She got them out to me real fast.
Thanks again,
squeezinby


----------



## Wendy

SherriC sold me some awesome goats. She even delivered them which was very much appreciated!!


----------



## Cat

NeHi also belongs on this list! Not only does she have wonderful animals - she was able to compensate for my complete & total disorganization & poor planning & was very helpful!


----------



## nans31

Elizabeth: followed through with the books I had for sale. Very much appreciated... it's so frustrating when someone publicly says they want what you are advertising and then are never heard from again.

So, Elizabeth gets a big thumbs up! :goodjob:


----------



## m39fan

Amy is a terrific seller: friendly, great communication, knowledgeable. Her goats and horses are OBVIOUSLY well cared for, friendly and healthy. I just can't say enough positive about her and our transaction. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## fcnubian

Thankyou so much. That means alot to me.


----------



## KathyJ

recently purchased some books from squirrel.
very well wrapped. and good communication


----------



## Happyfarmwife

DrBraeburn is a great seller. Prompt friendly and generous! Thanks so much for the onion starts.


----------



## shagerman

these are all good buyers.

mullerslanefarm -thaiblue-kim-lori o-slfisher-sunny-margret-peace-n-quiet-falcondance
cloverbud-pony-pbpitcher-jadedhkr-zeba-tiempo-aunt-elner-tater-farm-brynne-standupguy-gerald77-mountainmamma91-matt-man-claytonpiano-oberhaslikid


for buying backberries/gooseberries/elderberrys. thank you all so much.


----------



## Slats

DrBraeburn is a good seller. Thanks for the walking onion starts. I was amazed at the size and quantity of them. I'm very pleased with the transaction.


----------



## shagerman

dreamy -kim-avandris-copperhead-grannygardner-weaver rose-all real good buyers,


----------



## shagerman

Worst Buyers, That Has Not Paid Are Hartland Valley And Sunkissedacres. I Do Not Recommend These 2 To Anyone,


----------



## HappyYooper

Gets a :goodjob:!!


----------



## Woodpecker

shagerman is a great seller all her stuff is always neatly packaged and FAST.


----------



## stickinthemud

Book from featherbottoms arrived fast & content as advertised. Very securely wrapped. I am 100% satisfied! I hope to buy from her again!


----------



## shagerman

pamda is another one that has not paid. do not recommend her either


----------



## InfantryNCO

Great book, well packed and shipped quickly. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tater Farm

I highly recommend galee!!! Great communication and fast shipping! Would absolutely do buisiness with Georgia again...


----------



## DrBraeburn

Thanks Happy Farm Wife I didnt see your post till today......I believe in giving value for a customers money and keeping prices reasonable as well..... works for me .....Thanks for your and others patronage as well.....HT is a Great forum to sell on..... Gerald


----------



## shagerman

shagerman said:


> pamda is another one that has not paid. do not recommend her either


 she has finally paid.:clap::goodjob:


----------



## Slats

MELOC is a great seller. Fast shipping and the top set onions arrived in great condition. Thanks MELOC!


----------



## dixiecaveman

I would like to say that RosewoodfarmVA and Paquebot are great sellers.The books I bought from RosewoodfarmVA were shipped quickly and very well packaged.I also bought some Potatoe Onions from Paquebot and they arrived at my house the next day,shipping don't get any faster than that,and they were so pretty that I almost hate to plant them.


----------



## dixiecaveman

I would also like to give a big :goodjob: to kbshorts.He sent me some walking onions and they look great,and a bunch of 'em too.He's a great fellow and I'll be looking forward to the next time I deal with him.


----------



## tyusclan

Did some swapping with beaglebiz for some books. Books arrived promptly and in great shape.

Thanks again!


----------



## dunroven

Sent me some comfrey roots! Got them in the ground and hopefully growing away! Thanks bunches!

Also, sold a couple of books to amwitched, paid right away. I'd do business with her again as well!

:rock::rock:


----------



## dunroven

Traded me 3 rabbits for a dehydrator! Very nice trade and very nice to meet both Cathy and her husband! Very nice folks. I'm afraid they saw my farm at the worst possible time. Have had tons of rain and everything was muddy and yucky. It looks horrible when its like this, but it really is a beautiful farm.

Also met sewtlm's folks. Really, really enjoyed that visit. If they hadn't moved to MT, I would like to get to know them better. Just met them and the mama gave me and hubby both a goodbye hug, like we'd know each other for years. Really comfortable folks. I could use a mama like her!

Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Judi Reilly

Rita....received her seeds very quickly...will do bzness w/her again if the opportunity arrises...


----------



## PonderosaQ

Lasergrl. She did an incredibly realistic wood carving/burning of my daughter's dog for me.
She was very good about getting it to me on time as well.Just fabulous and so pleasant to deal with.

PQ


----------



## beaglebiz

Shortcake1906 ripped me off in a trade...two nice pioneer books my daddy gave me, plius the postage I paid. she was supposed to send me potato onions. She has stopped responding to my emails. I feel bad letting you all know, and I would have given her the books is she really needed them.


----------



## AngieM2

beaglebiz said:


> Shortcake1906 ripped me off in a trade...two nice pioneer books my daddy gave me, plius the postage I paid. she was supposed to send me potato onions. She has stopped responding to my emails. I feel bad letting you all know, and I would have given her the books is she really needed them.


Just to let you know the numbers in her name is 1806, so you may have a typo in the communications line. 
And she has not been online for about a month.
I'm sorry you are having a disappointing swap.

Angie


----------



## Still Learning

Had a great sales transaction with MinerJohn. He packaged everything well and shipped fast; great communication too. Would definitely buy from him again. 

~Ashley


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Beaglady - soap purchase

I purchased soap from Beaglady and they arrived in perfect condition. Her soaps are so fragrant and so many different colors. 

If you are looking for some homemade soap, I would recommend buying soap from Beaglady!


----------



## dunroven

Got my seeds from Jesse and got to talk with him on the phone as well. He sent a few extras in there and I'm really looking forward to planting these huckleberries!


----------



## KimM

I purchased an item from CookingPam777 and it was an excellent transaction all the way around. I would buy from her again in a second.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk

*Jyllie63*, *RideBarefoot* and Beth (sorry don't know your screenname!) were quite prompt in paying for their orders. Thanks!


----------



## fitwind

Majic99 great pens (his work is beautiful) and quick shipping.


----------



## CookingPam777

Great A+ customer round up from me Kim W grannygardener osage1959 Brynne and windhound. It was very nice to meet you windhound! Thank you all for your prompt payments and great communication!


----------



## grannygardner

CookingPam77 is great to do business with. The items arrived quickly and there were more sewing items than I could have imagined from her post.


----------



## thaiblue12

RamblinRoseRanc, Hope I spelled that right  is a good seller. My dvds were in great condition, great price and shipped quickly.


----------



## OneCuteShasta

I second that about RamblinRoseRanc! Wonderful transaction and I wasn't over charged for shipping! I highly recommend!


----------



## o&itw

Ordered some seeds from Paquebot. He is great doing business with, would recommend him to anyone.


----------



## fitwind

Faughts Run Farm is great to deal with fast payment and great communication thanks!!! Ypu couldn't ask for a better person to do business with she is a GREAT BUYER!!!!!!!


----------



## beaglebiz

I did a trade with Paintlady for some organic spring wheat berries. Product is superior, and she shipped it very quickly


----------



## amwitched

I've got to put a plug in for *manygoatsnmore*. There was very good communication and excellent quality of the merchandise. I will not hesitate doing business again!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thank you, *amwitched*! I would like to return the favor and recommend amwitched as an excellent buyer.

Also,I would not hesitate to do business with *sweet tator*, *Trisha-MN*, *Janis Sauncy* (whom I had the pleasure to meet personally - she and her son are nice folks), *thermopkt*, and *prairiegirl*. All good buyers, sent payment promptly.


----------



## bluefish

Another plug for manygoatsnmore! Everything amwitched said plus a few extras in the box.


----------



## prairiegirl

I'm next in line to highly recommend manygoatsnmore. Great packaging, speedy shipping and very nice plants. Thanks manygoatsnmore!

prairiegirl


----------



## Rick

I ordered my organic Hard Red Spring Wheat from *Paintlady* on the 12th, she shipped it on the 13th and we received it on the 15th. 

Wonnerful, wonnerful, Wonnerful!!



beaglebiz said:


> I did a trade with Paintlady for some organic spring wheat berries. Product is superior, and she shipped it very quickly


----------



## Rick

southridgeacre - music book received as described in record time.


----------



## Sweet Tator

I had a wonderful transaction with Manygoatsnmore. She shipped promptly, and the plants she sent were large and healthy. I'd love to deal with her again! Sweet Tator:banana02:


----------



## Woodpecker

I just got my herbs from manygoatsnmore and I must say they look great! They were packaged well and arrived quickly.:goodjob:


----------



## ChristieAcres

manygoatsnmore drove up with her daughter, Abby, to do a barter-trade. She brought me great specimens to trade & I am very happy with the herbs/flowers/pots/trays! She came up for a dozen Egyptian Walking Onion plants, and a dozen Wild Blueberry Bushes. Neither of us knew about how Wild Blueberry bushes propagate... After digging up a small one, and having to hack through a tree-size root cultivar, neither of us were interested in trying to dig up a bigger one. She and Abby pushed forward and I also helped. My husband had to use a saws-all on a few of them. After that chore was over, they were off to enjoy their evening at the Hotel. I have now abandoned my idea of moving any more Wild Blueberries, and think the rest look just great where they are!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I bought strawberry plants from manygoatsnmore and am VERY PLEASED with them. 

Last year I bought strawberry plants from Walmart - all but a few died. This Spring I bought strawberry plants from Kmart. The plants were just begining to grow and the night after I planted them, it frosted. Everyone told me "They will come back." They didn't.

Not wanting to buy more plants from the big box stores, I saw manygoatsnmore's ad on the Barter Board selling cheap strawberry plants. The plants I received are HUGE well rooted plants that were packed well. I planted them yesterday and I have no doubt these WILL grow. Since strawberry's usually self-propagate, I shouldn't have to buy any more, but if I do, I will certainly go back to manygoatsnmore!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Boy, Howdy, lorichristie is right about those blueberries, lol! Between the roots and the rocks, it was a challenge digging them, but I am very happy with the plants we potted up, and I got a good work out, too.  Thanks for the hospitality, lori, and it was really neat to see what you are growing - the raised beds look great and thaks for the pics showing the new plants all settled in! My bushes are still in pots as of today, but they look good so far.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments! I have to give kudos back to each and every one I've sold to - money sent promptly and great to work with. Thank you all for your orders and I hope everything grows beautifully for you!

Great buyers!


----------



## Macybaby

I'm another satisfied customer of manygoatsnmore!


----------



## farmmaid

WONDERFUL, extremely fast and well packed. Wish all my dealings were like the one with Lori.........


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde

I had a great experience with both sellers. My plants arrived quickly and in good shape. Communication with them was a breeze. 

Mary (manygoatsnmore) even included some extras in my package that were well-appreciated.


----------



## beaglebiz

Lorichristie sent me some plants that were healthy and nice. There was a small mistake with an order getting mixed up, but she rectified it immediately. I appreciate the good quality plants, and her resending what I was missing within a few days


----------



## hillbillygal

manygoatsnmore has been an excellent seller. I bought raspberry plants and am extremely pleased with the plant quality! She also communicates very well with her buyers! Thanks!


----------



## melco

manygoatsandmore: I bought some raspberry canes from her and I am quite pleased with the transaction. She took great care in trying to get them to me in good health. Thanks Mary.
Melissa


----------



## Pony

Great transaction with MGNM! Healthy plants arrived ready to go!

Thanks!


----------



## Pony

Great transaction with Cindy in NY. 

Fast delivery, the shorts were in great shape, and I'm tickled.


----------



## DrBraeburn

Shagerman is Great to order from...... Fast service.......quality plants and value for ones money Thanks again Gerald


----------



## cg5071

a nice and generous person. i have gotten 2 shipments from her and everything was healthy and more than i expected. chris


----------



## ChristieAcres

jnap31 send me my Sweet Potato order very promptly and WOW, when I opened the box, I was just thrilled!!! Okay, first, he generously included extra special Sweet Potato varieties as a bonus, all the plants looked fantastic, packed very well, labeled on each bag to identify what type, too. They were much bigger than I expected (I have ordered Sweet Potato Slips before from a Grower), too! I highly recommend jnap31 as a Seller!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

smtigger is great to buy from. The iris rhizomes arrived quickly, packed in nicely and I appreciated the info she offered on location to plant them when I asked. Thanks Terry for all 3 shipments!


----------



## smtigger

I recently sold some iris' to all of these buyers and they were very nice to sell to, sent the money fast and were great! Pa funnyfarm, Tirzah, Mickey, Macybaby, Gnawsey, Sherry in Maine, Mosepijo, Tallpines, Mullerslane farm, Shagerman, hugh & osage1959. Hope I didn't leave anyone out.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Well, I guess it's time to give up. 

I sent KimE a money order for $25 back in May for Java hatching eggs, eggs that she had offered for sale here on this forum (poultry). I have tried to be understanding, things happen, but it appears that I've been taken. She hasn't read the two PM's I sent this month and will not respond to threads attempting to straighten this out, yet she is here on HT almost daily. I'm very sad that there are people here at HT who will do this to a fellow member.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

:goodjob:I bought a book from her and she shipped right on time. She took VERY good care in packing for shipping and the book arrived in excellent condition with no problems at all.
I would not hesitate to buy from her again. Thanks Kathy!:goodjob:


----------



## KathyJ

I recently purchased some books from bybiddie and am very happy with them. I would definitely buy from her again. Thanks Susan!


----------



## busybee870

*jmtinmi * is a good seller too. I just bought some homeschooling cd's. They were in excellent condition, packaged well for shipping. She has good communication with you during the sale . very good.!!!!


----------



## tyusclan

Bought two books from featherbottoms. Everything was great. Books arrived very promply in great shape.


----------



## ChickenMom

I bought raspberry plants from manygoatsnmore. Great seller! The plants were shipped great during just the right weather and they got here to Louisiana from Washington without even knowing they were taken out of the ground. Excellent!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Featherbottoms - I bought some books from featherbottoms and they were shipped promptly and packed well so there was no damage. She is a good seller!


----------



## farmerstac

I recently purchased some Hens and chicks from Smtigger. She was quick to ship and packaged the plants wonderfully. Excellent Transaction. I would buy from her again.


----------



## Cliff

Builds sturdy, well built things, and is as is good as his word. 
We are enjoying his milking stands (goat and cow) very much, and the prices were very nice. ty Topside!


----------



## farmerstac

I purchased garlic bublis from Romybaskets. The transaction was very good and fast. Romy packaged the bublis very very well as the package came to me torn open due to mechanical handling of the package. Bublis arrived safely to me looking very good.

I would recommend Romybaskets to any one for her attention to the quality and care of packaging to ensure that the item arrives safely.

Thanks "Romy

Farmerstac


----------



## cheryl-tx

Super easy purchase from MinerJohn. Items just as described and great packaging to protect items.


----------



## DrBraeburn

Great dealing with SimplerTimez everything went like clock work my kind of customer makes selling on here a Pleasure


----------



## cheryl-tx

It was a pleasure to purchase from BamaSuzy. Wonderfully made aprons and goats milk soaps, nicely packaged and she was fast to ship my purchase also! :sing:


----------



## ChristieAcres

I received my Garlic Bulbil/Clove order from Paquebot (Martin) and they were packed well, exactly as described, and he sent me some extra seeds


----------



## godsgapeach

I purchased quaker comfrey from Lorichristie and it came in great shape. (and I haven't killed it yet!)

And I got garlic bulbils from Romy (romysbaskets), also in great condition! 

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## mightybooboo

BamaSuzy

Beautiful homemade aprons,fine homemade soaps.

Excellent fast shipping.

She is THE BEST,buy from her with utmost confidence.

BooBoo


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just received my Onion Sets from Paquebot (Martin)- packed well, labeled, and in great condition. Thank you once again, Martin!


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde

Romysbaskets - got my garlic bulbils from her. The first batch she sent did not arrive, so she was very gracious to send another batch out to me ASAP. It took well over a week to get here, but when it did, it was packaged very nicely. I don't think my troubles getting them were her fault, either.


----------



## farmerstac

I purchased some seeds from DARYLL in NW FL it was a pleasure doing business with him and I would recommend him to anyone to purchase from.


----------



## sweet_mae

I am very dissappointed in oldcj5guy. He assured me several times he was sending the money and never did. I have sent several pm's and now havn't gotten any response. I am also sad to think that fellow homesteaders would do this. I know that it is my fault for sending the books before the money was received. I am posting this to help others not be burned by oldcj5guy.


----------



## ChristieAcres

sweet mae is an excellent Seller  She kept in touch, confirmed payment was received, and I have a great selection of crochet guides/patterns. I highly recommend her & would buy from her again in a heartbeat. 

Sweet Mae, I am SO SORRY to hear of your rare bad experience with an HTer (most are the finest folks...). Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## willow_girl

Kudos to *Grace Acres* and *Shar* both for being great customers who paid promptly! I hope you both enjoy your items!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Willow girl is a GREAT Seller- I paid via Paypal, at night, and she had my books shipped out the following day! The books I purchased were well packed, in excellent condition, and I am very pleased. She confirmed my shipping date, too, without being asked. I really appreciate that. That is what I do, too


----------



## ChristieAcres

Miner John is also a GREAT Seller. Every time I purchase anything from him, I am not disappointed! My rock order was shipped out right way & better than I hoped it would be, packed well, and his little "extra's" really:rock: The assortment is excellent and the rocks/gems beautiful! Yes, wouldn't hesitate to purchase from him again (very polite, too).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Romysbaskets can be added to the GREAT Seller list, too! I don't know how she does it, being on an island, and really prompt at shipping out & confirms the date/method, too. I bought an antique brass candelabra from her that arrived well packed, exactly as described, and more beautiful than in her picture! I was very pleased with how my books arrived and their condition, also. Since I added to my sea shell order, she is making me the extra items I ordered. When I get those, I will post again. Her price on those is amazing for what they are! YES, would order from her again! I get a surprise...:clap: Just love surprises, too!


----------



## ChristieAcres

DrBraeburn gets an A+++! Okay, first off, confirmed Payment/Shipment. Then, packed my Silver Plate Pieces VERY WELL (practically bomb-proof---could have drop kicked that box without anything getting damaged). Last, followup done & all Pieces in EXCELLENT CONDITION as stated. Absolutely will purchase from him again & look forward to it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

NostalgicGranny also is a Great Seller. She follows up, answers PM's, and when the Post Office was giving my pamphlets a tour of the Country (best we can figure out), she offered to make good if they didn't arrive  They arrived in excellent condition packed very well & that gave me an idea how to pack what I ship in the future... She gets and A+++, too!


----------



## DrBraeburn

Was indeed a pleasure to deal with LoriChristie....you can put what she tells you in the bank....I look forward to dealing with her again


----------



## bhawkwind

Vickie sent items as posted, quick! THANKS!


----------



## ChristieAcres

MullersLaneFarm- Good communication, follow-up, and the soaps arrived well wrapped & labeled- smell wonderful! Shipped quickly, too!


----------



## ChristieAcres

steff bugielski - Very pleased with everything including communication, follow-up, packing, and all the plates were in excellent condition (got a surprise, too). She is another to add to my list of Great Sellers!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Patches- Marilyn answered every PM, followed up, and confirmed Shipment. I received her very well made "red throw" and am very pleased! Another great Seller


----------



## ChristieAcres

Keviny- He sold me some Tree Spiles, he was on top of everything, confirmed shipment & receipt. They came promptly and well packed. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from such a good Seller again!


----------



## farmerstac

Sweet_mae is a wonderful seller and fast shipper. I was very pleased with the communication of this transaction. I would recommend her to any one that is interested in trading with her. Thanks for the quick turn around.

Stacy


----------



## SimplerTimez

Had a very good transaction with DrBraeburn ; timely responses, good merchandise and speedy shipping. Thank you!

~ST


----------



## midohiogal

I have had the pleasure of purchasing from many wonderful people on this site. Manygoatsnmore sent beautiful strawberry plants in the spring that are doing great. Majic99 made a beautiful pen for my sister for Christmas.
I have had the pleasure of buying many things from Minerjohn. Most recently the rocks that we purchased were a huge hit. Fla Gal was a quick shipper also and the items purchased was just as stated and work great.
Most recently I purchased a purse from Stitch-a-bility. She was able to finish it and get it to my daughter in time for Christmas morning. 
All of these people are great and I would deal with them again anytime.
Thank you all so much.


----------



## Fla Gal

I received a book from barnyardfun and a comfrey plant from lorichristi. The book and plant were well packaged and arrived in great shape. My thanks to both of you.

These two are great people to transact with.


----------



## Texasgirl

I received 7 books from barnyardfun.
They looked brand new and came pretty fast

Great to purchase from. 

Thanks Barnyardfun.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

Romysbaskets - it was a delight to buy one of her boxes of beachcombing treasures. From the first email when I was interested through the mailing notification and reply when I let her know it arrived safely (and really fast!) I would recommend her as someone I'd trust and be happy to do business with again.


----------



## bhawkwind

KevinNy came through with another good transaction. Thanks!


----------



## hillbillygal

I have had two transaction in the past week with members and both were great!

Derek&Marla- Communication was great and the soap made it here quickly all the way from HI.

MinerJohn- I've bought from John 3 times now and every time his products and customer service have been above and beyond great!


----------



## Mulish

Lorichriste sent lovely comfrey roots, well packaged, and very quickly. Twas a pleasure!!


----------



## PonderosaQ

She made me some wonderful custom ordered "name tags". She created just what I had asked for, kept in touch with me during the process and the price was very fair.

PQ


----------



## ChristieAcres

Bee is one of the best! She packed my Red Chokes very well & was very generous. I would buy from her again


----------



## njmama

Great transaction with Karen!


----------



## PonderosaQ

MANYGOATSNMORE...I just got some fabulous healthy strawberries from this seller. They were very well packed, shipped fast and I couldn't be happier.

PQ


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thank you so much, PQ. I just wanted to add that *Ponderosa Q* was an awesome buyer to work with. Other great buyers recently include *thermopkt*, *cowbelle*, *midohiogal*, *VICKI1*, *luvsmybabz*, and *bbbuddy*. With more transactions in progress, I'm sure I'll have more good buyers to report.


----------



## bluefish

I got some great plants from manygoatsnmore! They were all very healthy and well packaged. Plus a few extra! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thanks Kathryne! Glad to be of help - LOVE repeat customers, and you've been wonderful to work with.


----------



## springvalley

Just got strawberries from manygoatsnmore. They were well packaged and shipped, although the post office took an extra day to get them to us. And there were even a few more plants than what we had purchased. Now if they will make it without wilting until the next rain... Great transaction and I'd buy from her again.


----------



## VICKI1

Manygoatsnmore...I received my raspberry plants in great condition and in good time. They were packaged well. I will buy from her again.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thank you both! I appreciate you taking the time to post and of course, I love getting the compliments! I just wanted to add that both these buyers were great to work with, prompt payment, good communication, etc. Thank you so much!


----------



## sugarspinner

smtigger. She delivered the product promptly and then, when I suspected a problem and pointed it out to her, she refunded EVERYONE'S money. I respect her for that.


----------



## njmama

Great transaction with dunroven.

Thanks!


----------



## FarmersDaughter

Recently purchased from:

DeerHaven
MullersLaneFarm
MichiganFarmer

All three provided great products and fast delivery. I'll be purchasing from them again!

Hollie


----------



## manygoatsnmore

*KimM* is wonderful to work with. We traded strawberry plants (me) for kefir grains (her). They were sent out promptly, although the post office was very slow for both of us. Priority mail from both of us, mailed on Monday, took all week to arrive - I think she got her plants on Friday and I got my kefir on Saturday! Totally NOT her fault. She gave me a nice big baggie of grains, well packaged and thriving for me now.

*kandmcockrell* was also a great buyer - sent prompt payment, cleared the bank (always good, lol), and let me know when the plants arrived. Thank you, Kristen, and I hope I can be of service to you and Kim again in the future!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Unfortunately, I have to post a *bad seller*.  I sent Ninn $11 to cover shipping for the grapevines she was offering for the price of shipping. This was in October or November of last year. The check was cashed and cleared my bank, but I did not receive the grapes. I PM'ed her in January, and received a reply that she didn't remember getting any money from me, and that if she did, she already spent it on postage, but would be willing to send me a couple grape suckers, or refund my money.. By then, I'd already found grapes locally, and declined this offer. I also pointed out that you don't pay for postage on a priority shipping box when you pick up the box at the PO, but when you ship the package, and I would like her to send me a refund.

That was the last I heard from her. No response, and it doesn't look like she's posted anywhere since January of this year. I have to figure at this point that I'm out the money. Hate to post a bad reference, but I don't want anyone else to experience the same thing, should she come back to post here again.


----------



## Keri

MullersLaneFarm- Arrived very fast, packaged well. Ordered late Friday night and my package got here before noon today! (Monday) Soaps smell great and are very pretty. Love the pretty color swirls. Will look great in the b-day gift basket I am making up for someone! (except for the 1 I'm keeping!) :happy:


----------



## Pony

*Romy's Baskets* and *Citiot*: 

GREAT! Packages arrived in good shape, great products, one happy Pony!


----------



## Citiot

Pony said:


> *Romy's Baskets* and *Citiot*:
> 
> GREAT! Packages arrived in good shape, great products, one happy Pony!


Excellent, I'm glad it got there in good shape!


----------



## Pony

Just got the Advantix from Carol K yesterday. 

She shipped fast, she kept on top of it when we weren't sure if the PO would get it here when they said they would, and she's just an all-around great person with whom to do business. :goodjob:


----------



## Rockytopsis

I would like to thank you for the 3 Bolos, they look even better to me than in the photo. I would also like to add that he promptly sent the items I ordered and they arrived in great condition. I am very pleased with this transaction.
Nancy


----------



## DrBraeburn

Thanks for the great comment..... it was a pleasure dealing with you as well.....and I am looking forward to dealing with you as well as others on Homestead again.....I strive to deal in a quality product at a reasonable price.....and stand behind everything I sell.....100%


----------



## ChristieAcres

Crazylady gets AAA. She is responsive, follows through, and it was an excellent transaction. I received the books packed well and in great condition! Thank you very much


----------



## hillbillygal

BamaSuzy-
I was looking for a book to buy and BamaSuzy responded to my barter board ad. She stayed in contact all the way through the transaction. She sent it super quick and everything was great! A+++


----------



## Pony

Bought books from Homesteader71, and I'm VERY pleased! 

She packed them well, shipped them quickly, and I've had my nose in the books every since.

I enjoyed doing business with her, and would do so again. :goodjob:


----------



## Guest

Oh..just noticed this..DUH!

I bought books from Willow-Girl..she's the best packer/shipper in the universe..( no kidding).


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Bought books from Katlupe. They came in the condition she said they were, and were packed securely. I'm very happy with my purchase!


----------



## katlupe

Michael W. Smith said:


> Bought books from Katlupe. They came in the condition she said they were, and were packed securely. I'm very happy with my purchase!


Thank you so much Michael for the comment! I don't think I ever got one before. You were an excellent buyer too. :banana02:

katlupe


----------



## farmerstac

Another great trader to report. Wendy was prompt to ship securely packed everything arrived well Wendy deserves AAAA rating

Stacy


----------



## Otter

I just received my KniftyKnitter from girlwithasword. It came fast and is great, she described it perfectly and my DD is thrilled and already begging for a hat from the lovely yarn included.
Thanks!!


----------



## Katskitten

I just received my canning funnels from jmtinmi. Got here quickly and in great condition. Thank you very much. This is a great addition to my equipment. 
Katskitten


----------



## SueMc

Romysbaskets--fast shipper, great communicator, bulbils packed very securely!

Pacquebot--(should have said this months ago)--fast shipping, great packaging, very generous, willing to share knowledge, interesting stamps!


----------



## farmerstac

I had another great trade with LoriChristie. Great trader

Stacy


----------



## SueMc

I received my comfrey and walking onions from LoriChristie. They are in great shape and excellent packaging! She's a great communicator. You get what you pay for!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Paquebot - Great products, shipped very quickly!
Wish I had found this weeks ago!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

CCrider -Also awsome!!!


----------



## farmerstac

Had anothert great transaction with another Ht member Nico Demouse made the transaction a pleasure from start to finish. I would recommend this member's products to everyone.

Stacy 
Aka Farmerstac


----------



## Rockytopsis

I should have came here sooner to thank Martin for the garlic. Every thing came just as he said it would.
Thanks 
Nancy


----------



## Pony

Just got a very well-packaged book from *Mountain Mama* - EXCELLENT! Fast delivery, too.

Oh! And I never do mention Martin/*Paquebot*, but dealing with him is always a pleasure, too!


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I just received my very well packaged order from Lori Christie. The only way anything would have broken those bottles was if something heavy fell onto the box and crushed it!


----------



## FarmersDaughter

Received a couple of cookbooks that I ordered from Willow_Girl. She responded to my initial inquiry very quickly, sent out the books right away, and they arrived in great shape.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I recently received crystal door knobs from DrBraeburn- very well packed, exactly as described, and all very pretty! Another excellent transaction 

In addition, I rec'd books from willow_girl, and I was very pleased with her packing and the condition of the books  Always a pleasure purchasing from her, too.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

10/26/1012:27 PM lorichristie 
Excellent goods (sprouted comfrey roots) arrived by Priority Mail on date indicated. 
100% Positive Rating!


----------



## SueMc

majic99 and romysbaskets are wonderful sellers! 10+/10!!!


----------



## Pony

Just received a book from Willow Girl. 

MOST excellent packaging, GREAT book, and super fast delivery.

She RAWKS! :rock:


----------



## SueMc

A++++ for Majic99 again!


----------



## bergere

*AverageJo* 
I bought a Stunning Collar sweater from her and it was shipped quickly... and did I say how stunning it is?1!:goodjob:


----------



## ChristieAcres

I recently bought books from *lyceum* They arrived packed very well, in excellent condition, exactly as described, and shipped promptly. Great Seller A+++


----------



## JHinCA

birdiegirl--

We bought 2 beautiful puppies from her. She is answered all our many questions very well and we received the puppies in excellent health. 

Jean


----------



## DEMinPA

City_Bound+++

I recently received magazines from him. Media mail in three days. Great communication. 

Don


----------



## Turtlehill

I bought eggs from Chickenista . A Grade A seller ! They were well packed !


----------



## dancingfatcat

RosewoodVA +++

Wonderful!! What can I say, they were patient in receiving payment when the M.O. went missing and were willing to accept another payment as well as hold the book for me. The book arrived in record time and in fab condition. I was also pleased with their creative packaging, my kids all got a kick out of it


----------



## RW kansas hogs

We just bought 3 Large Black/Hamp cross from brian & Helen Wright of Homegrown acres, They had the pigs ready and wiating for us. I recomend Wright Family to any body that is looking for heritage pigs


----------



## SmokeEater2

*michiganfarmer* is great to deal with. I bought maple syrup from him and he shipped it fast and the quality is fantastic!


----------



## rustybucket

JuliaAnn-

I purchased three figs trees from JuliaAnn. They were sent promptly, very well packaged, and in perfect condition. I'm very pleased with the trees and would not not hesitate to do business with her in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Rick

I just wanted to post a note that I ordered 2 cans of seeds from SEP and Garden Forum sponsor MyPatriotSupply Sunday afternoon, and they were delivered today, Wednesday.

Great Service MyPatriotSupply!


----------



## TNnative

I'm behind on posting so here goes.

I bought 6 Ischia figs from *JuliaAnn*, 3 for me and 3 for my parents. They are all doing fantastic.

Today I received a box of daylily starts from *smtigger*. They look great and I can't wait to get them in the ground.


----------



## Ryan NC

Had great dealings with Zeba & TNnative both fast paypal and just generally great to deal with! Hope you guys enjoy the plants as much as I do. ;-)


----------



## Patches

CityBound was a pleasure to work with. Got 2 small greenhouses. Quick shipping, great correspondence, would definately buy from Mike again!!!!


----------



## Rick

Anette very promtly sent nicely prepared day lilies as a trade for comfrey roots.

Thanks Anette.


----------



## TNnative

Ryan sent some very well packaged daylily starts as well as some bonuses. Thanks Ryan!


----------



## zeba

It is so nice to be able to find what we want on our forum, these are some sellers I have had great transactions with:
Ryan NC sent wonderful plants packaged very well and look lovely in the garden.
Rick has great comfrey roots and gave very clear instructions on how to care for them.
Lorichristie has very nice starts and a fun variety each year.


----------



## TNnative

Bee sent me some lovely starts of Sweet Annie. Thanks Bee!


----------



## TNnative

I received some very nice starts of hydrangeas from Romy.


----------



## TnMtngirl

Good sellers,fast shipping !
Bee & Romy


----------



## RON L

Hello all, RON L here

I got a Box in yesterday and I had to comeon here and comment, all Items were A+++++++++, all were so Carefully packed, Frest and Moist, It was hard to believe these came from across country? USPS doesn't handle goods well and yea the Box was Crunched, but ya know what? She has so carefully wrapped each, all were in seperate bags and with so much care that all were 100% and went right into the ground! Thuis has been lioke my 3 or 4TH Order from her and Never Been MORE HAPPY! The Fresh Strawberries and Mints and all were a welcome sites and I am happy with her service and Products and Recomend her 1000%! Buy In confidence, this is a Professional were dealing with here! 

RON


----------



## RON L

Hello all, RON L here


I have to Give a Huge +1 for IslandGirl Romy, I just got my order in of Hydranges, Sea Weed, Nettles an Old Mill and Mint Plants and More,all WAS AWESOME, Shipped Promprty, well packaged and with care, Deal with her in ALL CONFIDENCE! 


RON


----------



## farmerstac

Had another great trade with lori christie. Thanks to her taking the time to package everything so well and tape everything down everything looks good inside the box. The box is another story it looked like it was run thru the wringer and drop kicked from WA state to southern IL . Everything is potted up and thankful to see some sun. I took the box to the postmaster to show it to them how it looked. Filed a report and all they could say was sorry. But be thankful everything came thru ok.GRRRRRRRRRRrrrrr

Lori must spend a small fortune on packing supplies. Thanks though

Stacy


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Mypatriotsupply is great to work with. Matt gives great customer service as well as good prices on product. I'll buy from him again.


----------



## hillbillygal

willow_girl is a great seller! She responds quickly to pm's and packages very carefully!


----------



## hillbillygal

Murray in ME is a terrific seller! I bought one of the cookbooks offered on Barter Board and it arrived quickly and I can't wait to try out the recipes!


----------



## carellama

Lathermaker from Iowa makes great soap and shampoo by the bar. We swapped a whole llama fleece, ready to spin, for soap and we are both happy. Thank you so much! 
Highest recommendations!


----------



## Ed Norman

featherbottoms is a great seller. Fast communication and book rate shipping, but everything was exactly as expected. Thanks. Great deal.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

I also found featherbottoms to be a great seller. The books are in great condition, well packed and sent out quickly. I wouldn't hesitiate to buy from her again. Thanks!


----------



## SueMc

Another great transaction with Romysbaskets! Great seller!


----------



## City Bound

Feather bottom packed everything beuatifully and the books were in good shape. Fast and polite.


----------



## Nomad

I purchased some books from Featherbottoms and they were sent in a timely manner and well packaged. I would highly recommend her if you are looking for some good reading material.

Nomad


----------



## ChristieAcres

I bought "The Healing Benefits of Garlic," from Furholler. This was shipped quickly, packed well, and in good condition! This book is a great read, a few "surprising" uses for Garlic, I hadn't been aware of... Furholler gets an A+!


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes

Romysbaskets excellent product , my kefir grains are growing like crazy  Thanks


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes

Got my books from featherbottom, very well packed and shipped out quickly after payment was made. Thank You!!!!


----------



## nappy

Received my second set of books from willowgirl. She ships out promptly, packages the books well and provides excellent value for the price. I'm very satified with our transactions! Thank you willowgirl.


----------



## gean

I purchased a book from furholler. It was packaged neatly and arrived in good condition.I would buy from furholler again.


----------



## HappyYooper

Received my pinecones lickety-split from Coup! Hope to keep doing business with you


----------



## stitch-a-bility

PonderosaQ said:


> She made me some wonderful custom ordered "name tags". She created just what I had asked for, kept in touch with me during the process and the price was very fair.
> 
> PQ


WOW..I've been so busy this last year+ and didn't realize you had left such good feedback for me...Thank YOU so much!!! Please let me know if you need anything made in the future. My custom made items have expanded to even more CREATIONS from my HEART & SEW!!! 

Lord Bless You!!!
Angela


----------



## stitch-a-bility

midohiogal said:


> I have had the pleasure of purchasing from many wonderful people on this site. Manygoatsnmore sent beautiful strawberry plants in the spring that are doing great. Majic99 made a beautiful pen for my sister for Christmas.
> I have had the pleasure of buying many things from Minerjohn. Most recently the rocks that we purchased were a huge hit. Fla Gal was a quick shipper also and the items purchased was just as stated and work great.
> Most recently I purchased a purse from Stitch-a-bility. She was able to finish it and get it to my daughter in time for Christmas morning.
> All of these people are great and I would deal with them again anytime.
> Thank you all so much.


WOW..I've been so busy this last year+ and didn't realize you had left such good feedback for me...Thank YOU so much!!! Please let me know if you need anything made in the future. My custom made items have expanded to even more CREATIONS from my HEART & SEW!!! 

Lord Bless You!!!
Angela


----------



## ChristieAcres

I got (4) Fiesta Platters from Beaglebiz and highly recommend her as a Seller! They arrived very well packed, shipped out promptly, and in great condition. Thank you for excellent service!


----------



## Karen

I've had 2 transaction with CityBound and he's been the best! Super quick shipping, great communication and everything is just as described or better.


----------



## TnMtngirl

Have made a purchase from KIT.S,The MamaHen,InHisName all good sellers.Would buy from again.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Add lorichristie - hands down all around good deal, very knowledgeable and informative about her item, and lightning fast shipping. 

Also although it's much later than it should be furholler (books), mamajohnson (soap molds), and Murray for his cookbook.


----------



## hillbillygal

City Bound is a great seller. Communication was excellent throughout transaction and my item arrived quickly and in great shape!


----------



## kasilofhome

*Dunroven*
She did a good job---better than the post office that lost it and did not accept that the tracker DID record it correct --three extra days of waiting for LIVE plants. 

She wrapped them very well and I am still hopefull. (Postmaster was embarassed --anyone can make a mistake and he did say he was sorry and embarassed thumbs up for honesty.)


----------



## City Bound

Willowgirl and lorichristie were both good. prompt and good communication.


----------



## Maggie

CityBound packed my books wonderfully, and had good communication b/4, during & after the books were shipped!


----------



## sidepasser

I bought garlic bulbs from LoriChristie and they were packaged well, arrived in a timely fashion despite her taking a nosedive and hurting her leg (hope your leg is better now!). Good communication regarding her shipping and I planted the bulbs and in just a week I now have little green shoots coming up! 

Thank you LoriChristie for doing such a wonderful job with my order!


----------



## ChristieAcres

sidepasser said:


> I bought garlic bulbs from LoriChristie and they were packaged well, arrived in a timely fashion despite her taking a nosedive and hurting her leg (hope your leg is better now!). Good communication regarding her shipping and I planted the bulbs and in just a week I now have little green shoots coming up!
> 
> *Thank you for the kind words, yes the leg is much better, elbow all healed, but I still have a lump on my head (where I got a gash when it hit the steel chair). Back to :walk: Great to hear about your Garlic!*
> 
> Thank you LoriChristie for doing such a wonderful job with my order!


Your welcome!


----------



## City Bound

Another transaction with Willow. Good again. She is a nice woman.


----------



## MDKatie

Just bought a set of books from Willow_Girl and she's a great seller! She shipped the books very quickly, and they were in great condition and packaged nicely. Great doing business with her!


----------



## SueMc

Latest transactions have been with Backyardliving (Pecans), Cyndi of MuellerLaneFarm (soap), Romysbaskets (garlic & flower seeds) and everyone of them were wonderful to do business with. 
As a matter of fact, I have not had a transaction with anyone on HT who haven't been great to work with.


----------



## TNnative

majic99 - bought a pen from majic99, he was great to work with. The pen is beautiful.


----------



## Fla Gal

Rick is once again a stellar seller. He ships fast and his kefir grains are awesome. All transactions with him have been great.


----------



## redneckswife

AverageJo . Purchased 20 bars of soap. Filling the order was done in a quick manner, was pleasantly suprised at the large size of the bars, scent of soaps were true to advertising, got 3 great samples scents included!

Definitely worth every dollar and they handled my order very professionally.


----------



## redneckswife

MichiganFarmer!

Maple syrup was delivered in a timely manner and protected.

It had a fabulous taste and was well worth the price!! Large quantities too:goodjob:

Nothing like the real stuff!!1


----------



## redneckswife

AverageJo, wonderful business. Quick shipping and the best quality stuff. Their flour is beyond normal and anything but average.


I have never saw flour so fine and soft. I must say they should be really proud of it. It is beautiful,lol, I know most people don't talk about flour that way, but there was no other word for it! I am absouletly cooking some breads today, just to use it. It is the best quality flour I have EVER seen!!!:rock:


----------



## redneckswife

Fabulous lemons! So big that when I was opening my mother thought they were oranges!!


----------



## redneckswife

The most beautiful socks I've ever seen. The quality is so wonderful that hubby couldn't believe a person made them:spinsmiley:.

They are absolutely perfect! I'm hoping to buy her out of mens handknit wool socks the next time I see them on the barter board. 

Nice to see that it is an art form with her..wish I could make something so beautiful.


----------



## keztrelle

SO MANY TALENTED HT MEMBERS! I WISH THERE WAS A WAY TO FIND GOODS BY MEMBER NAME???

Starlady = HUGE Meyer Lemons, fast shipping, great packing & tasty lemons @ good price
Bettacreek = Big bars of Soap at great prices. Very nice lady and so generous!
Tango = Very gracious and generous. I would always watch for her goods on Barter Board!


----------



## rags57078

I bought 40 strawberry plants from smtigger , great seller AAA+++


----------



## SueMc

John67x
Beebee trees and seeds. The trees have excellent root systems.
Great packaging and communications!


----------



## unregistered358967

MD Katie - you can trust her. 

The pants she sold me shipped very fast. Thanks Katie!


----------



## KeyWestKeely

AverageJo is a fantastic seller! I just purchased several llama and alpaca fleeces from her, and they arrived in record time, packed beautifully. Not only that, but they're high quality, clean and in pristine condition. Plus, her prices were great.

In addition, Catherine answered all my questions patiently (I'm new to carding fleece) and gave me valuable advice. I really appreciate her going the extra mile in helping me as well.

Thanks, Catherine AKA AverageJo! I'll be ordering more fleeces from you!


----------

